# Sight options for a Model 94 Top Eject



## smokey30725 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a 1970's era model 94 Winchester that my grandfather gave me that belonged to his best friend. I really want to use it as my primary deer rifle this year. Where I hunt is mostly wooded, with a few shots around 150 yards possible in the clear cuts that run throughout the property. I have a side mounted scope on it right now, but no matter what I do or how I hold it, it just doesn't feel right and to be honest, it looks out of place on the old rifle. What would you guys recommend for replacement sights? I know there are ghost ring sights, scout scope mounts, etc. so I was looking to my GON brethren for some solid suggestions. I plan on using the Hornady Leverevolution ammo for the most range possible. As of right now, it's my only deer rifle, and the way finances are, probably will remain so for the immediate future.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 29, 2014)

There are not a lot of options for the older Winchester 94's. 

Williams makes a peep sight that should fit but it mounts on the side also. Most anything else would require drilling and modifying but that may be OK for you. If so a rail for a scout mount is an option along with one of these.
http://www.warrencustomoutdoor.com/ohs-winchester.html


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah, the Williams might work. I am trying to keep the look as original as possible, as the rifle is in wonderful shape. Do you have any experience with the scout scope setup? I have a nice Nikon ProStaff 3x9x40 scope in the safe. Would that work or is the eye relief going to be an issue?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 29, 2014)

other options are..
http://www.skinnersights.com/winchester_26.html

Do some research here too...

http://www.marlinowners.com/

all these boys do are lever guns, and they know their stuff too.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Have to look at it when I get home. Work computer won't allow me to view the sites.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Jul 29, 2014)

I personally swapped out the original buckhorn site on my early 70's top eject and replaced with a Williams Fire Sight, front and rear. Even with the fiber optics, I was still having problems with targeting because of my poor eyesight, even while wearing glasses. 

I couldn't bring myself to mount a scope on the rifle, doesn't look like it fits to me and messes with the handling IMO.

I found a company called Turnbull Manufacturing that sells a mount that utilizes the sames holes a skinner peep sight would. The mount is made to hold a Burris Fast Fire and will allow rounds to clear it from a top eject. No magnification but it comes on target faster now and is alot easier for me to use.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 29, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Yeah, the Williams might work. I am trying to keep the look as original as possible, as the rifle is in wonderful shape. Do you have any experience with the scout scope setup? I have a nice Nikon ProStaff 3x9x40 scope in the safe. Would that work or is the eye relief going to be an issue?



I have a scout setup on my Marlin.  See attached pic.  Your ProStaff won't work. The eye relief on your Nikon is 3-4", you need something with 8-10" of eye relief for the scout setup. You would need an intermediate eye relief scope, and they aren't terribly cheap.  The Burris and the Leupold are the benchmark scout scopes.  I don't know about any of the other brands.  I love my scout setup on the Marlin, but the Winchester has a different feel to it.  The scout setup adds a lot of forward weight which totally changes the balance of the gun.  I'm not sure I would like it on a 94. 

The Skinner sight that McBuck suggested would be the best if you don't mind having the receiver drilled and tapped.  That's probably the route that I would go.  Check with a gunsmith to find out his prices and turnaround time for that work before you order it though.

If you don't want to drill and tap, look at the barrel mounted Skinner sight.  That's another good option.

Have you tried the Hornday LE ammo in that gun before?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet 336. My 68' is naked. Ordering some Skinners for it at mid month. Here's a couple pic of it with the factory irons. These levers just handle so danged good nekkid.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 30, 2014)

....o


----------



## snipertime (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a skinner barrel mount and it works great !


----------



## bucktail (Aug 3, 2014)

I mounted a Burris fastfire on mine. 1950s. Love it! However, I found a company out of new york I think that makes a mount to fit into the rear dove tail. Means no gun modifications. Just drift the old dovetail out and slide in the new. I'll pull it out and take a pick later today.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2014)

bucktail said:


> I mounted a Burris fastfire on mine. 1950s. Love it! However, I found a company out of new york I think that makes a mount to fit into the rear dove tail. Means no gun modifications. Just drift the old dovetail out and slide in the new. I'll pull it out and take a pick later today.



Great! Would love to see that.


----------



## duckone (Aug 4, 2014)

IIICrkRepr said:


> I personally swapped out the original buckhorn site on my early 70's top eject and replaced with a Williams Fire Sight, front and rear. Even with the fiber optics, I was still having problems with targeting because of my poor eyesight, even while wearing glasses.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to mount a scope on the rifle, doesn't look like it fits to me and messes with the handling IMO.
> 
> I found a company called Turnbull Manufacturing that sells a mount that utilizes the sames holes a skinner peep sight would. The mount is made to hold a Burris Fast Fire and will allow rounds to clear it from a top eject. No magnification but it comes on target faster now and is alot easier for me to use.



This was posted by IIICrkRepr a few posts back (#6).  I'm thinking about trying it myself.  Here's a link to the product on Turnbull's website http://www.turnbullmfg.com/catalog.asp?prodid=663627&showprevnext=1.  Turnbull Mfg. is located in Bloomfield, NY.


----------



## bucktail (Aug 4, 2014)

Here ya go. I can't find the receipt from where I bought the mount. I'll have to take a look in some basement boxes.


----------



## duckone (Aug 4, 2014)

Bucktail,

That is an awesome solution.  It would allow carrying the rifle by gripping the receiver again thereby restoring the natural handiness of the design.  I really hope you are able to find the receipt for that mount!


----------



## bucktail (Aug 4, 2014)

It's just as handy as it was with the iron sights. I'll look in a bit once I get the kids to bed. I remember it wasn't an online store, though I found it online, I had to call.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2014)

I really like that combo. What kind of distance are you limited to with it?


----------



## bucktail (Aug 4, 2014)

I really don't use it in places with long shots, but it's dead deer accurate to at least 150yds. To be honest I just haven't tried any further. I can do anything and more iron sights can. But know you got me wanting to try. Results to follow when I get it out.


----------



## bucktail (Aug 4, 2014)

Still looking. Looks like it's gonna take some more digging cause I didn't find the old rear sight. I'll keep ya posted. Something is making me think it may have been turbull and I called to make sure I didn't get the one that requires drilling. I'll keep looking though.  And check around the net.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 4, 2014)

bucktail said:


> I really don't use it in places with long shots, but it's dead deer accurate to at least 150yds. To be honest I just haven't tried any further. I can do anything and more iron sights can. But know you got me wanting to try. Results to follow when I get it out.



That's probably a longer shot than I will take where I hunt. Sounds like a killer combo. Is there any modification to the rear sight other than removing the sight itself?


----------



## bucktail (Aug 4, 2014)

No modifications necessary.  That was the reason I went this route. Just put the old rear on and it's back to 1951 original. 

I found that it is turnbull. It's just not listed in there catalog. Which is why I called to make the order (so I could be sure). Give them a call tomorrow and be real specific about the dovetail mount.


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 5, 2014)

Will do. Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity, how much did the Burris red dot set you back?


----------



## duckone (Aug 5, 2014)

smokey30725 said:


> Will do. Thanks for the info. Out of curiosity, how much did the Burris red dot set you back?



Here's one source and pricing for the Burris Fastfire III.  Optics Planet was running a $20 discount on any order over $200 and free shipping last weekend.  They often have a sale or discount promotion running so you shouldn't have to wait long for a reasonable deal.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/s/burris-fastfire-iii


----------



## duckone (Aug 5, 2014)

MCBUCK,

Thanks for posting the great classic deer hunting photos that include your Marlin 336. That rifle just looks right in those scenes.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 10, 2014)

http://www.mod94scoperail.com/purchase.html

I just found out about this option also.

I also checked with Turnbull on the dovetail sight mount option and got this reply:

Frank: Sorry for the delay. We do have this mount available.  Cost is $45.00 plus $10.00SHI. It will only fit on a ROUND barrel, no an octagon.

Thanks, Denny

Dennis Miller
Quotes/Inventory
P 585-657-6338
F 585-657-7743
dmiller@turnbullmfg.com


----------



## The mtn man (Aug 12, 2014)

I have the Williams peep on my pre 64 Winchester and love it I do like the red dot set up replacing the rear sight that buck tail has that's awesome


----------

